# Ars subtilior tread for newbies 101, here my dissection of it in the depth pls enjoy?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay to situated ars sbtilior one most picture the ending ars nova of Guillaume de Machaut and his works as year zero of ars subtilior, this is not random both of them are pair on an album simply called *Solage & Machaut* and perhaps Fransceco Landini(to some level in Italy), this give us clues on primal instigator of the genra of this new exotic perfume of this era...(but i dont have this awesome cd)

Than there is Marcel Pérès rendition of ars subtilior you want this because of Solage fume fumeux par fumée , ya i know it's a short version but a sweet one, we have a nice selection of ars subtilior on this,cd for Classical composer of this movement , sub-division of medieval lore of thee late era.
The cd is on _music d'abord_ and it's a steal rather cheap to buy, than there is* ars subtilior dawn of renaissance whit ars subtilior and early renaissance polyphony of Burgungy franco-flemish specimens and also 2 track of english polyphony Dunstable and Plummer that are quite interresting, you need both..if your in for a real treat.*

Than you digest this awesome music and felt hungry again for more well i have the full plate than there is dessert(lol).

There are two box-set wrote checking out if you had become a die hard fan of the genra (dramatic drum roll please silence for 10 seconds, hold your breath):

*Vertue contra furrore a box-set of 3 cds* of ars subtilior more on the italian side of ars subtilior, since the phenom of genra occured in both france andd italy of ancient time and perhaps what is know nowaday has lost kingdom of occitania(france-italy) & Spain Catalunya.

*Figures of harmony a box-set of 4 cd* of delicious ars subtilior music on the french side of ars subtilior more so..you get composers like Trebor and Solage and others interresting names or pseudo.

*Than the final treat for you newbies on talk classical by mister deprofundis , is a cd called : en l'amoureux vergier, this is ensemble De Caelis, and all female unit*, that bring sensuality and a feminine touch there rendition of corps feminin by Solage is delightful and you get obscurS ars subtilior artists and anonymous composers as well.

So this was my dissection , short and sweet for newbies in TC realms that want to know more on what to grab and what are mandatory lisening if you dig this music of this foggy era...

I hope you enjoy reading me, just has mutch as i enjoy writing this.

:tiphat:

music is magic , magic is images and sound in motion, the true the fine art


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I almost forgot graindelavoix  ensembleendeveaor in the mather of ars subtilior sake, the album:
* Cesena music of pope prince & mecenary* if your a die hard fan thus said, but an incredible cd for sure._ One of my happening went down the drain tonight but who care i did not feel like seeing people that mutch i seen a good buddy this afternoon, one of the authistic gamers kinda guy but he ockay, i promess i would visit him, than tonight my sister there i haven't seen her in weeks like 3 weeks or so let's invite her instead.But ignore this futillity of deprofundis days of our live.I only put details for manicotage of this post, im dead serieous, have a good night or day , i guess it depend on were you live TC menbers across the planets._


----------

